# Lost Double Duck below Snaggletooth on the Dolores



## maeverine (Jun 7, 2011)

Lost my Double Duck towards the middle of three mile rapid, it was pretty securely pinned as of Sunday evening. Blue and grey double duck, two yellow drybags, one clear drybag, and a spare breakdown paddle. None of this stuff has my name on it, as most of it is borrowed  Any help in retrieval would be greatly appreciated and well rewarded! 503-799-7523, [email protected], or 42742 hwy 160, mancos. Thanks so much!


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Bump for a cool couple that was very appreciative of the help that they received from a couple of groups. Good luck Mave...


----------



## bucket52 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Any Luck?*

Mave, Miles...

Did you guys ever get your stuff back? Been sending positive vibes and hoping for the best. Nice to meet you guys on the river, let us know if it all worked out.

Mitch and Angie


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Posted today: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f16/found-large-dry-bag-on-dolores-38292.html#post238942


----------

